# Skull flip Rock of Shock jump video????



## Rogie (May 10, 2010)

Tagged for gratuitous carnage enjoyment.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

me am would like to see 2.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I looked through Youtube, couldn't find anything  Patiently waiting for the video.....


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

In my search I did find this... 

White Water Rafting - Westwater Canyon - Big Hummer Flip.m4v - YouTube


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

And the follow up lol

White Water Rafting - Westwater Canyon - Excitment and Flip.m4v - YouTube


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghay!!!!! they got my vote for the oscar............... good find there comrade

Still waiting on the real deal videoooooooooooo


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

looks like a blast take me lol


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

those videos suck


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

id like to see the face plant somebody had an epic day


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

hartle said:


> those videos suck


not as bad as the music.


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

The title of this thread was so promising.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

somebody in Salt Lake has the real deal on Go Pro...I am talking EPIC! up with that video!


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

rg5hole said:


> Somewhere out there is a video of a raft flipping in skull last weekend (10/8/11), a swimmer floating into the room of doom at like 6000cfs (no way to swim out), and the best part is the swimmer climbs up the rock of shock and does a 60+ foot faceplant!
> 
> Somebody from Salt Lake I think has this? Up with this video man!
> 
> Too see this again would be frickin sweet.


Spoke with someone that saw this. Would love to see it.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

How come it hasn't shown up yet? Let's see it!


----------



## G-man (May 24, 2005)

I was on the river that day but ahead of this group. I would love to see this video if anyone has it.


----------



## rgAHOLE (Jun 8, 2010)

That video was sick! 10 seconds of action and 2+ minutes of trying to fix a camera mount! Epic. The real deal video moved out of Salt Lake and is living in Montana I think.


----------



## Stuntmonkey (Jul 9, 2009)

Still nothing? epic fail....
I guess this thread can focus on how awesome the video WOULD have been- "I'm sure it would be like" watching Bill Murray slaying zombies while riding a T-rex in a pirate costume.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'm getting damn tired of clicking on this thread expecting to see the video finally posted.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm beginning to think this was an epic April fool's joke that will never end. So as to not just waste a post, I added a video. It's not new, but cracks me up. Watch the guide on his way down.
Whitewater Rafting Nightmare - YouTube


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

yesimapirate said:


> I'm beginning to think this was an epic April fool's joke that will never end. So as to not just waste a post, I added a video. It's not new, but cracks me up. Watch the guide on his way down.
> Whitewater Rafting Nightmare - YouTube



And that, my friends, is why we should always wear helmets, even when rafting on easy water.


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, fodder up buzzards...Since no video will surface, here is my story. We ran WW last week and I flipped in SITM. 16' Vanguard, lightly but evenly loaded (not including my 220lb german buddy up front). We were 2ppl each in two boats, the other a 14' NRS. Flows were around 4300 when we left Little Lower D camp. I ran the meat down the middle, lined up for the lateral, tail danced on the wave, slipped back into the hydraulic and flipped the b**ch. I was on top of the flipped boat before our party behind us entered the rapid and got my buddy up too. Riding Last Chance upside down was the best part of the whole day, really, never done it. After LC, we righted the boat with a pair of flip lines on the first try in a river right eddy.

So no real carnage, the only thing I lost was a pair of Oakleys. And the last of our beer, stupid flip top cooler. I got a paddle and my hat at Cisco from the group behind us. Thanks WA! (but learn the system and know your camp)

Questions:

The 14'er ran the same line and stalled on top but didn't flip. I've run WW 3 times since labor day all at around the same level and never had a problem even punching thru. Weight distributions the same too, what gives?

When we were upside down our other boat tossed a paddle so I could try and get control. I realized that a raft floating upside down manuevers a whole lot differently (I can paddle as well as oar). I ended up hitting LC sideways because I couldn't get the boat to track well while upside down and immediately thought "how cool would it be to re-flip?". Didn't happen. Whats the proper way to run an upside down boat thru rapids?

Observations:

Never consolodate all your beer into one cooler. DUH! I think I learned this before, but a reminder slams it home. 

Rig your s**t to flip even if you think you know whats up and have done it plenty at whatever flow. I had some new gear onboard that would have sucked to loose. We did get a few of the beers back. 

Lastly, if you see a pair of Oakleys, and my brothers contact lenses, and some Jameson that I accidently may have spilled, let me know. Its gonna snow here tomorrow night!!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like you might have hit the lateral a little too sideways? At that level, sock it to me is the crux rapid--unless you run the hole at skull.





Vailboater said:


> Ok, fodder up buzzards...Since no video will surface, here is my story. We ran WW last week and I flipped in SITM. 16' Vanguard, lightly but evenly loaded (not including my 220lb german buddy up front). We were 2ppl each in two boats, the other a 14' NRS. Flows were around 4300 when we left Little Lower D camp. I ran the meat down the middle, lined up for the lateral, tail danced on the wave, slipped back into the hydraulic and flipped the b**ch. I was on top of the flipped boat before our party behind us entered the rapid and got my buddy up too. Riding Last Chance upside down was the best part of the whole day, really, never done it. After LC, we righted the boat with a pair of flip lines on the first try in a river right eddy.
> 
> So no real carnage, the only thing I lost was a pair of Oakleys. And the last of our beer, stupid flip top cooler. I got a paddle and my hat at Cisco from the group behind us. Thanks WA! (but learn the system and know your camp)
> 
> ...


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

this thread is giving me blue balls.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

yesimapirate said:


> I'm beginning to think this was an epic April fool's joke that will never end. So as to not just waste a post, I added a video. It's not new, but cracks me up. Watch the guide on his way down.


ha, ha, ha. that is so funny. I love to see people get their head smashed open by a carlisle guide blade - at the minimum it's a gushing head wound. Could be a skull fracture though - then that would REALLY funny. 

Good God, nothing like a TBI or some other kind of head injury to make for a fun day on the river.
























douchebag.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

^^^ jeez who pissed in your Cheerios this morning?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I just don't enjoy seeing someone get seriously hurt and think it's funny. you can see the guide's look of horror as he tries to hold in her blood or brains. Obviously a rookie guide to not slide down off the end and to not hold onto to his paddle. 

So he was poorly trained as well it looks like. Again not my idea of fun.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow. The almighty carvedog thinks I'm a douche for including a vid of river carnage. Hey smart guy, did you happen to catch what this thread is about and what everyone is waiting for? 

"Somewhere out there is a video of a raft flipping in skull last weekend (10/8/11), a swimmer floating into the room of doom at like 6000cfs (no way to swim out), and the best part is the swimmer climbs up the rock of shock and does a 60+ foot faceplant!"

For as many heinous comments that you've posted in the past, I would think you had a higher tolerance for river carnage. And are you gonna say that you didn't click on this thread and read thru all the posts hoping someone finally posted the dude face planting after probably being thrashed in the RoD??? Sure seems like you were searching for the same cringe factor that everyone else on here are looking for

Let's make one thing clear, it's not like I enjoy when people are seriously hurt from any event. That wasn't my reason for posting the video. It seemed to loosely fit the topic at hand, and it was meant to keep this thread thriving until this alleged super video surfaced.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

OK, so i was in the room with our friend the the jumper. the duckiers who got the video on go pro are raft guides from Moab, after the face plant the guy was pretty shaken not to mention bleeding from the teeth, and we continued to chase him down and get him in the raft, unfortunately i don't remember there names or the company they worked for, but if any of you live/ work in Moab start asking around lets get this video up!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

yesimapirate said:


> Wow. The almighty carvedog thinks I'm a douche for including a vid of river carnage.


no I don't think you are a douche for posting river carnage. I think you are a douche for 'cracking up' at a vid where it is obvious that someone gets seriously hurt. And you posted it because of that. If it was posted with jens' sentiment about a good reason to wear helmets or as an example of how not to keep control of your paddle it would be different. I see nothing funny here. 




yesimapirate said:


> Hey smart guy, did you happen to catch what this thread is about and what everyone is waiting for?
> 
> "Somewhere out there is a video of a raft flipping in skull last weekend (10/8/11), a swimmer floating into the room of doom at like 6000cfs (no way to swim out), and the best part is the swimmer climbs up the rock of shock and does a 60+ foot faceplant!"


Yeah, yeah. I did happen to read what the thread is about and my comprehension of the English language is pretty good. Now that I know this 'faceplant' is to rock rather than water, ( it wasn't clear in the OPs post) or maybe that was just my wishful thinking that the guy peeled and hit the water - I don't really need to see that. 

I have never been on Westwater and have always been curious about this room of doom area and the hazards involved, so I was more interested in learning how to not make this happen than the prurient interest you apparently have in seeing someone get their teeth smashed out. 




yesimapirate said:


> For as many heinous comments that you've posted in the past, I would think you had a higher tolerance for river carnage.


heinous comments? really? are you stalking me? I have never had a stalker before. I am generally pretty tolerant of everyone but douchebags and assholes. I don't think I have ever been racist, mysogynistic, hateful or spiteful. 

I have made many, many more friends than ruffled feathers on here. Sorry you didn't like what I said. Just calling it like I see it. Are you a douchebaggette instead of a douchebag? If so I apologize for not realizing how sensitive you were. I would have expected a little more toughness from someone who cracks up over head injuries. 

The river is the mighty one here, not me. I am merely a trout fart swirling in the eddy of life.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

You win Carvedog. You're a better person than me. Good job.

Carnuba, thanks for responding. Hopefully this will help in finding the mysterious video. Here's another carnage video that makes me smile until the Moab guys post their GoPro video.
Ultimate Rafting Crash & Burn Video - YouTube


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Nobody hit a rock on this video I seek. It was the 60' jump off the rock of shock that he basically did a belly smacker off of.

To be clear this guy was in my party/camp and he is just fine.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

What rapid is that at 17 then shown again at 36 seconds.



kazak4x4 said:


> And the follow up lol
> 
> White Water Rafting - Westwater Canyon - Excitment and Flip.m4v - YouTube


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

As far as I can tell it's Big Hummer


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

This video says they flipped in Big Hummer.


kazak4x4 said:


> In my search I did find this...
> 
> White Water Rafting - Westwater Canyon - Big Hummer Flip.m4v - YouTube


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya going off the red high canyon right wall It does seem like the flip is closer to Skull than Big Hummer is. It looks like an ocean wave crashing, I've heard it called Hawaii 5 O.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I pulled up some of my other videos and it does look like the Big Hummer where they flipped. At 11k river changes a lot. 

So I have no clue what the 36 second rapid is... funnel possibly? or last chance?


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I think its either the tongue into Sock It To Me or Last Chance.

At that flow there are couple that have nice big waves like that. Even Surprise can be that way.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*should he jump or walk?*

So, I saw the jump and gave the guy a ride down to his buddy's boat. One heck of a jump and splat! Got us talking around the camp that night about if it was an option to just walk the bench downriver until he could get back down to river level. Anyone ever walked it instead of jumping like this guy did?


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

I was thinkin Last Chance, wild how much the river changes, thats one thing I love about boating how the river changes eveyday.


----------



## SOSY (Sep 26, 2007)

I have had to hike customers out of the room before. You can come back down to the river in a small eddie between Sock and Bowling Alley. Definitely want shoes for the hike though.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

nicho said:


> What rapid is that at 17 then shown again at 36 seconds.


 
It's Last Chance. You can tell by the ledge sloping up on the right. Compare it to 4:38 of this vid:

Westwater 8-13-2011 - YouTube


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

why are the people constantly paddling...


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

caspermike said:


> why are the people constantly paddling...


so caspermike has something to bitch about


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

caspermike said:


> why are the people constantly paddling...


Good point. Nervous energy maybe? Good run anyway.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

caspermike said:


> why are the people constantly paddling...


Rafters have to do that or they die of boredom.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

most of it is line up, sit and look at scenery, punch wave, look at scenery... thats why you go rafting.. if i was with this dude i would stand up and push him off the raft and tell everybody to crack a couple brews open and enjoy the float. 
not so much pulling a yeti but just you know pointing out the obvious


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

caspermike said:


> why are the people constantly paddling...


If I were captaining a paddle raft through Westwater and my crew quit paddling in the rapids I would not be happy.
KJ


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

cataraftgirl said:


> If I were captaining a paddle raft through Westwater and my crew quit paddling in the rapids I would not be happy.
> KJ


I did captain a paddle boat through WW once with bunch of newbs from my work at 15,500 cfs. I don't want to do that again. I'll let the paddle boating to commercials, give me a pair of sticks any day.

Alex


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

caspermike said:


> why are the people constantly paddling...


I cut the stretches out between drops where we were not paddling. If I hadnt, you would be bitching about that too.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

kwagunt2001 said:


> So, I saw the jump and gave the guy a ride down to his buddy's boat. One heck of a jump and splat! Got us talking around the camp that night about if it was an option to just walk the bench downriver until he could get back down to river level. Anyone ever walked it instead of jumping like this guy did?


You can climb out of the RoD and walk along the wall down river and then come back down to the river but if you haven't done it before you have to have someone below on the river giving you directions or you won't be able to see where you can come back down to the river. We've done it more than once unfortunately.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

WestSlopeWW said:


> I cut the stretches out between drops where we were not paddling. If I hadnt, you would be bitching about that too.


somebodies a little sour, please inform me of the benefits of a crew that constantly paddles? teach me...
im a kayaker and I know that letting your "crew" just paddle isnt very efficient. boats get to full speed in a couple strokes anything more is just wasted energy... and unability to line up

heres a trip down one of my local stretchs above the commercial cut off for rafting..
http://vimeo.com/26365014


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

that looks like a blast Mike; I want to do that stretch! I've seen House rock one Thanksgiving I was up there; that level looks about 10 feet higher. 

Hey have any kayakers paddled into the Room of Doom on purpose at lower levels, like it is now?


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

wasatchbill said:


> that looks like a blast Mike; I want to do that stretch! I've seen House rock one Thanksgiving I was up there; that level looks about 10 feet higher.
> 
> Hey have any kayakers paddled into the Room of Doom on purpose at lower levels, like it is now?


 
Yes, I have done it in a kayak. Its a great place to watch others run Skull. At low water, it is just a lake down there in the ROD.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

The Ultimate Crash and Burn is one of my favorites- never get tired of watching it. Thanks for posting.



wasatchbill said:


> Hey have any kayakers paddled into the Room of Doom on purpose at lower levels, like it is now?


At anything below 6k, even a raft can paddle in and out of the room pretty easily.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Log party in the room of doom!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

tallboy what cfs is that? looks like pretty high water


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

kazak4x4 said:


> tallboy what cfs is that? looks like pretty high water


Pretty low actually, September 2010, I think around 3500. The logs made getting out brutal, took me about 3 tries, but that was my first time rowing the 18' cat!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Looks odd from the top


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Nice pic of the room. It is easy to see why someone who did not know otherwise would believe the hike out would just just keep following the geology up away from the river.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

kazak4x4 said:


> I did captain a paddle boat through WW once with bunch of newbs from my work at 15,500 cfs. I don't want to do that again. I'll let the paddle boating to commercials, give me a pair of sticks any day.
> 
> Alex


I've done it a few times. Didn't care for it much. Mostly because my crew quit paddling hard in the rapids or didn't follow paddle commands very well. The paddle captain ends up working their butt off. The crew in that video looks like they were doing a great job, working hard and working together.

To caspermike...... running a paddle raft in rapids without your crew paddling hard & following commands is kind of like running rapids in your kayak without a paddle, or an oar rig without oars. No power & not much means of direction except the poor guide in the stern who's working their butt off to keep the raft on line. 

KJ


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

A decent kayaker can ferry into the ROD well up into the teens. I had to coach a new rafter out at 12,500 CFS. It took two trys to get over there and was one of the more intimidating ferries I've made. That was in an Inazone 240; not sure I could do it in today's smaller play boats.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I helped a friend get out at about 11k. It wasn't easy. Hiked up to the bench and dropped down into the Room, I was surprised at how well established the trail was. It took both of us about 12-15 attempts before we were able to get high enough into the wood pile and then power oar through the eddy fence. Almost flipped at the Rock--but we made it. I'll never forget the bloated dog carcass that we had to move with the oar blades multiple times...


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

So where is the ledge for the hike? Going to be there tomorrow, would like to check it out. Is it before SITM or after?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

kazak4x4 said:


> So where is the ledge for the hike? Going to be there tomorrow, would like to check it out. Is it before SITM or after?


Before. Look for some 50 degree ramp shaped formations that run parallel to the river on the right. You can park your boat in the small eddy at the base of this ramp and scramble up no problem, or, you can go up in the Room--I go in there at 5-6k.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Not to start an argument about paddle guiding but maybe to clarify (I paddle guided a long time before learning to row).

In bigger water like Westy, you do want full speed ahead paddle power since forward momentum is your best friend.

CM- you are probably thinking about much lower volume rivers where finesse is far more important than power.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Kjirsten, you must be one patient chick!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

wildh2onriver said:


> Before. Look for some 50 degree ramp shaped formations that run parallel to the river on the right. You can park your boat in the small eddy at the base of this ramp and scramble up no problem, or, you can go up in the Room--I go in there at 5-6k.


Thanks! Going to try the Room this weekend. As many times as I have floated WW, I've never gotten into the Room. It should be a perfect level this weekend.

I am a chicken when it comes to anything technical/scary


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

kazak4x4 said:


> Thanks! Going to try the Room this weekend. As many times as I have floated WW, I've never gotten into the Room. It should be a perfect level this weekend.


If you take the regular line through skull, you should be able to eddy out on the left. Get some good momentum upriver in the river left eddy and you should be able to ferry all the way over to the room at this level.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

One of our group's trips into the RoD was greatly aided in the escape by 2 kayakers... the raft in the Room was fairly inexperienced and we were eddied out river left. The water was roaring so loud they couldn't hear instructions. The 2 kayakers paddled across and in, relayed instructions and gave encouragement and the raft was able to get out.

Over the years we've gotten pretty good at getting rafts out of the RoD. wildh2onriver, we had a raft in there one time that was doing circles with a bloated cow... floating with legs pointing up in the air. Not so pleasant, added motivation for the raft to get out of there.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

kazak4x4 said:


> Thanks! Going to try the Room this weekend. As many times as I have floated WW, I've never gotten into the Room. It should be a perfect level this weekend.


If you happen to capture your attempt on video, I hope you will share. Good luck, and keep the blackside down!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Ya I am planning on recording my trip.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Not to start an argument about paddle guiding but maybe to clarify (I paddle guided a long time before learning to row).
> 
> In bigger water like Westy, you do want full speed ahead paddle power since forward momentum is your best friend.
> 
> CM- you are probably thinking about much lower volume rivers where finesse is far more important than power.


 
This is my strategy for sure. I want as much momentum as possible. Especially since pretty much the weight in the boat is the paddlers themselves, plus the beer and shitter. Steering is certainly not a problem.

We try to paddle pretty much ever one day trip we do through Westy, gives it a little more spice. We paddled at 16,600 this year and which was a little wild, but extremely fun. But more times than not we end up rowing because half the crew bails the night before. The one thing that sucks about it is the upstream wind on the float out and getting the crew to put down their beer and paddle. Hence the motor.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Hence the motor.


You take a motor on Westwater? Really?


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*The Zoo*

I used to work at a zoo. Sometimes in the morning a few employees would go to to an empty display, and act excited while pointing into the display, as if something was happening inside. Soon, a crowd of visitors would begin to line up behind us, wondering what we were looking at. We would then sneak off as more and more people tried to crowd to the front to see what was happening. On busy days, would then make bets on how many hours the crowd would self-perpetuate in front of an empty display.

This thread is like that.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Oh that's rich. Except that all this wharrgaarrbl is hi-test stuff. It will soon be over though. Kazak is in the Room of Doom right now making a belly flop video.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I for one plan to keep posting here until the video surfaces. I've searched the internets and had no luck.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> CM- you are probably thinking about much lower volume rivers where finesse is far more important than power.


what would be classified as this running the gallatin above the commercial guiding cut off? dont think so.. i could see your side of this maybe in the zambezi but 5 k in the gally isnt lower volume. and westwater has lots of room to move around tmttr

just like a kayak, rafts have the ability to track to can keep the momentum..you are not going to find somebody constantly paddling upstream on a wave they caught because it doesnt really do anything. same thing.. couple strokes couple stokes, couple strokes is far better than any stretch of the imagination can conclude for jellyboating. if paddling is that important the entire time just row...


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

caspermike said:


> if paddling is that important the entire time just row...


Then it wouldn't be a "paddle raft."


----------

